# Which book?



## alib (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm new to all this & would love to buy a really nice book that lists all the essential oils, tells you there uses etc. Would also ideally like it to have imformation in it about other types of oil.
Would really appreciate any suggestions on which book to buy.
Thanks


----------



## Lindy (Oct 5, 2010)

Julia Lawless has written a book called the Encyclopedia of Essential Oils.  Another author that is worth buying is Valerie Ann Worwood.....


----------



## Catmehndi (Nov 9, 2010)

*Great little book*

We use this one quite frequently ourselves and in workshops - a must have:

The Essential Oils Handbook by Jennie Harding

(edited by moderator)


----------

